# trike car rack



## lee morris (20 Apr 2011)

has any1 adapted a roof mounted cycle rack for a trike, is it a case off buying 3 and setting them up to fit


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2011)

lee morris said:


> has any1 adapted a roof mounted cycle rack for a trike, is it a case off buying 3 and setting them up to fit




Friend of mine has roof bars (the bits that go across), a normal pair of tracks for bikes (the bits that go front to back and would each support one bike normally), and a single piece of metal U shaped (actually square U shape) that also goes front to back. The 'proper' bike tracks are set to hold the front wheels and the u shaped piece holds the rear wheel in the middle.

You could just have the roof bars and three u shaped tracks - just tie the wheels down with good strong ratchet/webbing straps.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Apr 2011)

Do you need a roof rack?

The easiest way is to get a rear mounting rack and use this to support the cross bar and securely strap into place


----------



## Night Train (20 Apr 2011)

I have two ladder bars for my roof rack.

I picked up three short bits of steel cable tray from the bins at work and bolted two to the front bar and one to the rear bar making three short platforms for the trike to sit on. The trike can then be ratchet strapped down.

I also have a Witter cycle rack like this.





I can hang the trike on its front axle beam but it hangs a little low. I am planning on extending the height of the rack so the trike is a little higher up. It does mean I need to add a number plate or trailer board as it covers the number plate on my tailgate.

In the meantime I can carry the trike inside the back of the car.


----------



## squeaker (21 Apr 2011)

How 'precious' is your car roof? One rear rack to support the back of the trike (without wheel) and rest the front wheels on the roof with a long webbing strap going through the car interior. Does depend on how much head room, what gutters, etc. on the car, but works for me on a Peugeot 205


----------



## byegad (21 Apr 2011)

I prefer to get the trike into the car. My Auris will take either trike along with camping equipment or cases for a fortnights holiday. 
However 'She who must be obeyed!' won't fit in if I'm taking the QNT as the passenger seat has to be right forward with the seat back forward too!


----------



## lee morris (21 Apr 2011)

cheers all, needs to go on roof as me plus 2 and a normal upright are in the car plus camping kit , my dads been busy making 3 runner to bolt on the cross bars, then will strap each wheel in and a couple off ratchet straps should do the rest


----------



## Campfire (24 May 2011)

I keep wondering if I could get a recumbent trike or even a bike on a Classic VW Beetle? They do both roof racks and a rear rack but the rear rack's so little it looks a bit dodgy. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## n-ick (26 May 2011)

We use a Saris Bones rear carrier.
http://www.bicycles.org.uk/products/saris/bones-2-bike-rack/?gclid=CNyw-OewhqkCFYYOfAodMFIaqg
Will hold up to 45kgs. 
Trike goes across the way and held on by the carrier's straps.


----------



## markg0vbr (29 May 2011)

if i am taking two trikes i put them in between two roof bars with that yellow foamy stuff they use on scaffolding on each tyre, three straps hold every thing in place, i do put the seats in the car. when taking the van full of wheel chairs i put a bog standard bike rack on the back, take the seat of the iceq and pop it on with the cruciform on the rack, again the yellow stuff comes in handy, takes a bit of time working the first time.


----------



## markg0vbr (29 May 2011)

byegad said:


> I prefer to get the trike into the car. My Auris will take either trike along with camping equipment or cases for a fortnights holiday.
> However 'She who must be obeyed!' won't fit in if I'm taking the QNT as the passenger seat has to be right forward with the seat back forward too!




if you take the delta as well, use one of the tow hitch things on your back bumper and your better half can just sit on it as ballast the nt can go in the nice dry car then  of course you would pop the windrap on for her and a leather flying helmet with goggles would complete the ensemble.


----------



## n-ick (30 May 2011)

Yo Cosmo, I get Spud to sit on the roof and hold onto everything. 
I told him it's wing walking at low level, he's very keen.


----------



## markg0vbr (31 May 2011)

lol that would be fab i would pay to see that!


----------

